# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  Arduino Self-balancing Robot - makerstudio.cc

## MakerStudio

The self-balancing Robot is an interesting educational toy. Many dummies try to build one, but they may encounter many challenges including the lack of the parts that are easy to assemble, suitable electronic circuits, and sample programs. Here is a self-balancing robot based on Arduino UNO and a Shield integrating L298P and MPU6050.
You may check it here for more details:
http://igg.me/at/balanbot

----------


## MakerStudio



----------

